
Ask HN: Ethics in Software Development - throwaway061020
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m a long time HN lurker and I wanted to let you guys know what I have been dealing with.<p>I have been a programmer for 10+ years and I have take pride in every code I write. I learn from my peers and try my best to share my knowledge and wisdom.<p>My manager asked me to write something that breaks the trust of our users. Creating fault charts and data. It breaks my heart to the core. Straight up lying about the technology and things we can do. I love programming and writing cool shit! I want build something that matters and not FAKE IT.<p>I don&#x27;t know how I want to deal with this situation. All I want to do is the create something for my users that they really love and enjoy.<p>Thanks HN.
======
blackflame7000
If your company has to fake it, they wont make it for very long. Start sending
out resumes

~~~
znpy
This is probably the best advice.

